# Body mount questions



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello everyone...new here but not to Pontiacs. I've owned a 69 Custom S for 30+ years - its the car I learned how to drive with. Now that my kids are grown, its time to put "Her" back together and I'm not against making some "upgrades". Does anyone know if there are polyurethane body mounts available for the 69 Pontiac A-body? I've seen them on the net for Chevelle, but the company tells me that they are different - any thoughts? Also - would there be any benefit to add the other mounts that the convertibles used - or would that just be overkill? Any help would be appreciated - Thanks...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep. I bought my mounts for my '68 from Performance Years. I'm sure others carry them too like Ames. I believe PST carries poly-graphite mounts. The graphite is supposed to eliminate squeeking. Although, with my polys, I've never had that problem. I just cranked the bolts down good. Replace those too if your current ones are original. Can't comment about the convertible mounts...


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

pst or year one and other gto parts vendor should carry them


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just bought a set thru Street Rod Garage......energy suspension brand (they don't sell direct)...I'd use them, and some nice stainless bolts. AMES also sells a complete set(very nice) of stock rubber ones WITH bolts washers, etc.....


----------

